# Oct 2013 Mechanical PE



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 28, 2013)

So? How'd it go?

More importantly (HAHA) what color was the pencil and what did you have for lunch?

_*Remember, don't reveal any information that could get you into trouble. NCEES monitors the board regularly at exam time.*_


----------



## ofareggie (Oct 28, 2013)

Shoot, I knew there was something I was supposed to do this weekend.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 28, 2013)

^^

Lol!

Well, it went!

Pencil? What pencil? You mean I wasn't supposed to keep everything all in my head?!

Lunch? So that's what that intermission was for! I was trying to find someone to give my answers to for scoring.


----------



## ofareggie (Oct 28, 2013)

Joking aside, it went pretty not bad. Felt over prepared for the AM, could have spent more time concentrating on my afternoon (mechanical systems).

Also, PB&amp;J.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, for me, I'm sure to be a repeat taker in April. I just had too much happen with my dad having a stroke, taking care of him, traveling out of state a few times a month to deal with power of attorney and other family issues resulting from his health decline...causing my studying to take a back seat.

Life happens, I knew going in it wasn't going to go well. I figured it would be good, but expensive, practice for next time.

My pencil was white with red trim. I ate pizza from the concession stand for lunch.


----------



## CRNewsom (Oct 28, 2013)

SMott,

It is unfortunate that you were not able to bring a lunch of your choosing. Avoiding stomach problems is an issue for some people, and that is something that could put undue stress on them.

Obviously, your other issues are also ill-timed, but taking hard times in stride is what keeps us from going crazy.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 28, 2013)

I think it went pretty well. I actually got done with the morning section in 2.5 hours and the afternoon one with 15 minutes to spare. Alot of the previous examinees gave account of if the percentage was like it was in the layout, I honestly dont remember how many questions came from which. Truth be told, I dont remember the questions too so you are safe there NCEES  . But I do remember finding them easy. I think other than one question in the TFS in which I could have found out an answer through some complex integration as it was similar to one of the trick questions my professors gave in my undergrad but I just didnt have the energy left and chose to guess and one question which I think may have been wrong , it was smooth sailing for me.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Oct 28, 2013)

But here is something I took great offense in ( and posting it here for the betterment of future test takers). The Texas Board of PE's instruction CLEARLY states that no backpacks and no food allowed. Heres the link : http://engineers.texas.gov/lic_pe_exinfo.htm

I followed the instructions and carried my three to four books (including one big heavy MERM) and waited in line for 15 minutes and had my lunch in my car's trunk. People there had brought more food to the exam then there is in my fridge adn there were people with backpacks, trolleys, suitcases ( yes, many had all three!). I have travelled internationally where I have taken less luggage.

My problem and frustration was: why on earth do you have the restrictions on the website and then not follow it? They have more restrictions too, like no cheating in the exam. How am i supposed to know which of your own laws are you going to follow. I do plan on bringing up this issue for the betterment of future test takers. If I knew better, I could have made my life simpler and taken food/drinks and books in a backpack!


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 28, 2013)

SMott, I'm sorry to hear that. I thought you'd do well, even though you had your personal issues. 

I feel good about the exam. The morning I rocked. Finished with an hour to spare. The afternoon was tough, but doable. I went to the end of the time, but a couple questions I had to make educated guesses on. I couldn't find the answer in any of my reference materials (MERM, Shigley, Machinery's Handbook, and a few others). It was annoying, because all I needed was some data from a table. Oh well. Maybe it would have been in Mark's, but I don't have that book.

Lunch consisted of some subway I had bought the day before (kept it in a cooler), and Futurama on a laptop in the parking lot. 

uzairsyedahmed, sorry to hear that about the backpack! I brought a large container on a handtruck. Easy to wheel, and protected in case of rain. Glad to hear you did well though.

Most of all - I am glad it's over with!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 28, 2013)

I had been studying intensly, and had I been able to continue I would have been better prepared. I just studied when I had time.

I look at it like this, it's just a test, and I can take it again. I do not regret putting my dad first. Once someone is gone, you can't get that time back.

I'll get it next time. I'm just thankful I have the opportunity for a next time.

I am glad to hear that everyone seems to have done well. I can't wait for you all to get results and tell us you've passed!


----------



## roman (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the first time I am posting here. I was silent member for last couple of months, thanks to everyone for all the supports. My concentration was TF.

The exam was not too bad. Specially I was too panicked with the morning session before the exam as I couldn't got time to study most of the topics(Statics, Kinetics, Economics, Vibration, Mechanics of Machinery) but surprisingly the questions were so reasonable that I was able to solve by using MERM in the exam hall.

Some questions in the afternoon session were really tricky but for me 50% of the questions were not difficult. I feel like few questions was not fair as those requires books/Manual other than regular texts.

Does anybody know how much needed to pass?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 29, 2013)

roman said:


> Does anybody know how much needed to pass?


You have to figure out the cut-score first. Try searching these forums. I think the equation was posted in some previous threads.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 29, 2013)

well you need a 70 to pass. Whatever/however one gets to 70 is the best kept secret in the engineering world


----------



## center*ice (Oct 29, 2013)

This was my second time to take the exam. My afternoon module was Thermal &amp; Fluids Systems. I feel quite a bit better than I did last April, but I still don't want to get my hopes up! It was interesting to note the differences in the way topics were weighted between this exam and the last one.

The approach I took for exam preparation this time around was to work as many problems as I possibly could, over and over, until the material became second nature.

SMott - the way that you've been so supportive of everyone, in spite of your situation, is really admirable. If you end up needing to take the exam again, I'm confident you'll pass easily.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## roman (Oct 29, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> well you need a 70 to pass. Whatever/however one gets to 70 is the best kept secret in the engineering world


Thanks for the info


----------



## nsgoldberg (Oct 31, 2013)

SMott, that's a great way to look at it. Family should be #1. And thanks for the support!

knight1fox3, that's hilarious. :rotflmao:

The cut score is actually determined by the integral of the Flake Eqn:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha...that's an awesome formula you got there!

I'm not sure how admiral I really am. Having already dealt with loosing a loved one before, I know it's best to make the most of the time you have.

I figure the main reason most of us are here is for help, support, and encouragement when dealing with the stress if preparing, taking, and waiting for results of this exam. Each of us has either gone through, is in the middle of, or will go through this process. It makes us a team, in a way. I think anyone who tries to become liscensed should be commended, as many never even attempt to make the effort.

Besides, where else can you see/post half the stuff you see on these boards. (see formula above)^^^


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Nov 1, 2013)

The formula is hilarious!

I second Smott. We should realize the importance of sharing the experience here for future test takers to take comfort out of. I think I was reasonably well prepared in a short amount of time (2.5 months) because I spent my spare time reading up forum topics and found great comfort in knowing that others have gone through exactly what I have and shared so much on what helped them that I could put it to use.

Lets hope this wait ends soon now.. its already a week today! Time flies


----------



## center*ice (Nov 1, 2013)

I remember after I took the FE exam and also after I took the PE exam the first time, the results took right at 5-1/2 weeks to be posted. That would put me into the first week of December.


----------



## ofareggie (Nov 1, 2013)

I took the FE in PA, and we didn't get results until January. I took the PE in NJ this year, and if I recall NJ released scores earlier than many states.


----------



## center*ice (Nov 15, 2013)

It's hard to believe that 3 weeks have passed since the exam. On the other hand, it seems like time is really dragging as we wait for the results.


----------



## Mike M PE (Nov 15, 2013)

The wait is the worst part! But being done with the test is truly a blessing.


----------



## Rockettt (Nov 19, 2013)

Waiting is easier than studying though. have a cold one and relax.


----------



## nsgoldberg (Nov 20, 2013)

^^^yep


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 4, 2013)

As I figured...failed.


----------



## rvorous (Dec 4, 2013)

SMott said:


> As I figured...failed.






I'm sorry Smott. I passed this time; it was my third try. I constantly had to tell myself that a test or it's results do not define who we are or how good we are at what we do. Years from now you'll look back and chuckle about what a royal pain this was.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats! I knew before taking the exam that I wasn't prepared.

I wish I could access my diagnostic report. That's really what I've been waiting on to get.


----------



## center*ice (Dec 5, 2013)

You'll knock it out of the park next time, SMott. I understand you had some unexpected things happen that interfered with your exam preparation. It took me a second time to pass the Thermal/Fluids Systems exam. Work as many problems as you can in your selected area and you'll do great.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry you did not pass SMott! But now you have some good test experience under your belt and I am sure you will pass this time in April.


----------



## uzairsyedahmed (Dec 5, 2013)

I passed. Sorry to hear that Smott. you had a lot going on and frame of mind can change everything. Having lost a few loved ones I know firsthand that resuming normal life becomes a challenge, studying/taking a professional exam after that would be a goliath task. I wish you the very best for the next time. you have experience and better feel for the test. Good luck and as always your friends at engineerboards.com are here for any help!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Yes, I'll pass in April. According to my report, I did 100 percent on fluids...go figure! My next best area was materials. Maybe they can make a materials and fluids afternoon depth for me...ha!

Congrats to those who passed!


----------



## kalvinjk (Dec 5, 2013)

I passed Mech HVAC. Congrats to all the new PEs and good luck to all the ones who need to retake it.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 6, 2013)

BTW...if it helps to know, the fluids chapter in MERM was the one I spent most time reviewing, followed by the materials chapters. I don't think it's a coincidence that those were my highest scoring areas on the exam.


----------



## ofareggie (Dec 9, 2013)

Oct 2013 Pass Rates are posted

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/

72% for Mech First-time takers and 41% for Repeat takers


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 9, 2013)

SMott said:


> BTW...if it helps to know, the fluids chapter in MERM was the one I spent most time reviewing, followed by the materials chapters. I don't think it's a coincidence that those were my highest scoring areas on the exam.




I agree. Makes sense considering how hard some of the MERM problems are.


----------



## majormajor (Dec 10, 2013)

^^

I recommend not to get bogged down in the MERM problems. They are too long to be productive. By the time you finish these problems, you've not only wasted 45 minutes looking up things you will never have to look up on the test, but your too exhausted to profit from the experience.

It's much better to spend that time on 6-minute type problems. You get in the rhythm and flow of PE exam problem solving, you feel better because you finish many problems per hour, and you see lots of problem/concept types quickly.

In short, the MERM puts you in a negative feedback loop that crushes your studying. 6-minute type problems put you in a positive feedback loop.

I passed the first time, and I am 100 percent certain this is because I set down the MERM in late July and switched to Shigley and 6MS.


----------



## majormajor (Dec 10, 2013)

^^

Your/you're. I wish I could figure out how to edit posts.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey majormajor, other than the 6MS problems, are there other problems you recommend? And how did you review shigleys (read chapters, work problems)? I didn't spend a lot of time on reading shigleys, but did find it useful as a reference.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Same here, I am not sure what to start on with Shigleys. I am wondering if I should use it as a reference or actually work problems from it. It seems like it will be helpful though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 10, 2013)

I used it as a reference, but if working problems is a benefit that's what I'll do. As far as problems from MERM, I'm undecided. I know that reading and working all associated problems in the chapters I did cover worked great, but it is a long tedious study process to go that route.

If 6MS is really a better way to go to prep for the exam, I might do that instead. I really need to get the books to see how similar they are to the real test, though.


----------



## CRNewsom (Dec 10, 2013)

I can say what worked for me years ago:

Cover to cover on the MERM (minus the math section) solving all problems in the separate problem book. This took about 6-8 weeks, but I am a bit fuzzy on that. The 6MS book for the depth section for which I signed up, again all problems. I don't think that I had time to completely go through all the sample exams, but I passed on the first try.

My philosophy was "If brute force isn't working, you're not using enough."


----------



## mechanical#1 (Dec 10, 2013)

[SIZE=9.5pt]I passed the Mechanical Systems exam on the first try. For me, the MERM problems and the 6MS problems were both very helpful. The MERM problems were more involved, but they really helped me learn the MERM and how to quickly locate equations during the exam. I would recommend doing all of the MERM problems for chapters 14-59, 69 (12 edition). I skipped the problems labeled 1 hour except for my depth section. After mastering the MERM problems, I switched to the 6MS books. These books prepared me get the timing of the exam down. After reviewing the 6MS problems, I took the NCEES practice exam and then reviewed the MERM and 6MS problems where I had the most trouble.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]In addition to the MERM, my other main reference during the exam was Shigley (5th edition). I didn't do any problems from the book, but I skimmed and tabbed the book. I also studied the example problems throughout the book, which I found very helpful. Don't forget the Unit Conversion book. It is very helpful for studying and during the exam. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]For the breadth part of the exam, if you know the MERM cold you will be fine. For the afternoon module, the MERM and Shigley are a must. Like everyone else has said on this forum, do as many practice problems as possible. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]If anyone is interested I'm going to list the 6MS books, unit conversion book, and MERM practice problem book in the classifieds soon. I want to keep the MERM and Shigley for reference.[/SIZE]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 10, 2013)

Do you have all three 6MS books?


----------



## majormajor (Dec 12, 2013)

SMott,

I should have predicated the Shigley's comment with the fact that I did machine design. For other depths, I doubt that it's needed.

What I eventually discovered is that most machine design questions in any 6 minute format (e.g., 6ms or sample tests) were practically canned questions from Shigley's. What I did was about one Chapter a week. Read the chapter quickly, but noted all of the important results. There are hundreds of equations in the derivations, you want to cut through to the results. I made pencil notes, then went back to type them up. This forced me to understand each term in each equation. Then, once I had some chapters under my belt, I did some 6ms problems using my typed notes.

I would do the Chapters in order, because they build on each other. You really, really have to understand stress and strain up to failure modes, and this is hard. But If your not getting it, move on and come back to it. Things are much easier the second and third time.

As for 6 minute problems, I had all 3 6ms books, the NCEES practice exam, assorted problems from the old NCEES practice exam, and lindeburg practice exam. That's a lot of 6 minute problems.

Which brings up another advantage of doing lots of 6 minute problems. As you iterate between studying and problem solving, you'll get a good feel for what will be on the exam. You'll be able to confidently say, "I'm not getting any further into this chapter, this just can't show up in a 6 minute problem."


----------



## majormajor (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to hammer something home. Shigley's is a big, scary book, but there a literally fewer than five equations in each chapter that are going to solve you problems. You have to reduce the contents of these chapters down to the elegant results and go solve problems.


----------



## xj-boonie (Dec 18, 2013)

I passed, Materials &amp; Machine Design afternoon session, first time taking the test. Though after I got out, with how difficult the afternoon was and that I didn't have Shigley, I thought for sure I would be retaking it.

I did A LOT of problems from the MREM practice problems book (13th edition) and then did all the questions from two different NCEES sample exam books. I think I did close to 500 practice problems.


----------

